# Clean Polyurethane from tools?



## jessyager (Oct 5, 2016)

This may not be the proper sub-category for this question but I figured I would start here. I the last time I used Polyurethane on a project I ended up spraying it with an old airbrush I use for wide spray application projects. For some silly reason I won't go into I was not able to clean it off immediately when finished and ended up putting it in Mineral Spirits to soak and when that did not work Paint thinner. Niether has yielded the best results so far when attempting to clean the Polyurethane off so I am looking at getting some kind of paint stripper or something to try to soak the airbrush in. I would very much appreciate any ideas and or recomendations on what to use.

I used Minwax Clear Gloss Polyurethane: http://www.lowes.com/pd/Minwax-Fast-Drying-Polyurethane-Gloss-Base-128-fl-oz-Polyurethane/999914189

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the airbrush doesn't have plastic parts you can soak it in liquid paint and varnish remover. Just avoid the semi-paste removers as it won't get into the sprayer as well and is more difficult to get it out. The next time you use the airbrush try cleaning it with lacquer thinner instead of mineral spirits. Which ever remover you use on the gun be sure to wash it again with lacquer thinner after you are done. Removers contain wax to retard evaporation.


----------



## jessyager (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks a lot, I will give that a try.


----------



## jorma (Feb 24, 2016)

Does it function at all.?
Have you tried running Acetone through it.?


----------



## jessyager (Oct 5, 2016)

I do not know if it does in it's current state though I doubt it. I have it currently disassembled in a tub soaking in paint thinner. It has a bit of polyurethane build up on the bottom side of it from it settling while in the mineral spirits initially. I will try the Paint/varnish remover or acetone tomorrow. Was looking at a product called Klear Strip. Specific product recommendations that can be found locally are appreciated. The parts of the brush soaking are all metal btw, the only plastic part is the back end that I unscrewed and stored separately while soaking the airbrush.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jessyager said:


> I do not know if it does in it's current state though I doubt it. I have it currently disassembled in a tub soaking in paint thinner. It has a bit of polyurethane build up on the bottom side of it from it settling while in the mineral spirits initially. I will try the Paint/varnish remover or acetone tomorrow. Was looking at a product called Klear Strip. Specific product recommendations that can be found locally are appreciated. The parts of the brush soaking are all metal btw, the only plastic part is the back end that I unscrewed and stored separately while soaking the airbrush.


Mineral spirits isn't going to cut dried varnish. You would at least need lacquer thinner. 

I believe the remover you were looking at is Klean Strip. It's pretty good but they make an aircraft remover that would be better for your needs with the sprayer.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Dunno about dried poly, but when I worked everyday painting we cleaned and thinned most everything with xylene.. Personally I prefer lacquer thinner, but it's more expensive and dries up much faster.
You really need to make sure to thouroughly (spelling) clean your spray gun before anything gets a chance to dry. Learn to disassemble and reassemble your spray equipment so you can do it blindfold. It's often a good idea to disassemble the entire thing and keep it in a sealed can or jar when not in use or at least the parts that will fit in whatever you want to store it in if there's any doubt about having leftover paint, sealer, or whatever in or on your spray equipment.


----------



## jessyager (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes, normally I do clean up thoroughly after using the air brush but the last time I was spraying Poly we had a bit of a family emergency and I had to leave as soon as possible and had my girlfriend unscrew the plastic handle and put it in the mineral spirits to soak until I got back. I was hoping I would be able to get back in a few hours but it ended up being about a day and a half. At that point in time sleep was about the only thing on my mind.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jessyager said:


> Yes, normally I do clean up thoroughly after using the air brush but the last time I was spraying Poly we had a bit of a family emergency and I had to leave as soon as possible and had my girlfriend unscrew the plastic handle and put it in the mineral spirits to soak until I got back. I was hoping I would be able to get back in a few hours but it ended up being about a day and a half. At that point in time sleep was about the only thing on my mind.


Don't worry, the poly can be cleaned out of the gun good enough to use. I've let poly sit in sprayers for weeks.


----------

